# Making panini rolls



## miniman (Jan 17, 2009)

We have recently bought a panini grill and are enjoying it very much. 

The supermarket sells panini rolls and DW would like to make some from scratch. Has anyone done this (JoeV, I'm looking at you)? Has any one got a recipe.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm not Joe but I like this recipe

Cherrapeno: Panini Rolls for World Bread Day


----------



## miniman (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you Ladycook.


----------



## JoeV (Jan 18, 2009)

miniman said:


> We have recently bought a panini grill and are enjoying it very much.
> 
> The supermarket sells panini rolls and DW would like to make some from scratch. Has anyone done this (JoeV, I'm looking at you)? Has any one got a recipe.


 
miniman,

We make Panini style sandwiches from a variety of breads that I make. One of our favorites is NYT bread with its open crumb to hold lots of cheese and seasonings in. We also enjoy pumpernickel with its slightly sweet flavor that compliments the saltiness of some of the meats we use. BUt I guess our MOST used bread is good old Italian that I make. I try to keep it on hand and we use it to compliment many different meals.

I didn't know there was a specific roll for Panini sandwiches. Frankly, I don't even look at breads in the store unless they are in the Artisan section. Then I admire them and am thankful that I can make them so much less expensive right at home. $4 for a loaf of bread? WOW!


----------



## miniman (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you. We have come to a similar conclusion. We make a bread called pagnotta which we will adapt to use for paninis.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 18, 2009)

LadyCook61 said:


> I'm not Joe but I like this recipe
> 
> Cherrapeno: Panini Rolls for World Bread Day



*Wow, thanks for directing us to this blogsite.  I love the clever name and the food looks great.  Never considered making panini with rolls instead of bread but will have to do this at least once now. 
I'm bookmarking this site on my own blogsite.  This is a keeper.*


----------



## kadesma (Jan 18, 2009)

miniman said:


> We have recently bought a panini grill and are enjoying it very much.
> 
> The supermarket sells panini rolls and DW would like to make some from scratch. Has anyone done this (JoeV, I'm looking at you)? Has any one got a recipe.


Miniman, that is wonderful to learn to make your rolls, but remember look around your favorite bakery there are many breads that make some swonderful paninni sandwiches...Not just rolls, Pumpernickle cut a little thicker, some roast beef, horseradish, spinach or arugula, jack cheese, rye and pastrami and swiss,,,on any of them we brush the outside with evoo then let them cook all are great.
kadesma


----------

